# I tried seroquel depot



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello!

I've been delusional aswell as DP/DR'd and i've tried seroquel depot 200 mg for about 7 weeks now. It takes me closer to reality but dont seem to do that very much about my delusions. The delusion being that life supposedly is a game...Its how the dp protects me from the real world i guess. anywho i found that seroquel takes the edge of the druglike condentations of my dp/dr and relieves my excessive analyzing of the environment.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome.

I am always curious about people who benefit from anti-psychotics as I have the opposite problem.

You mention Seroquel doesn't help our delusions. When you say, *The delusion being that life supposedly is a game* - do you mean that life seems unreal and robotic?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

TheGame said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've been delusional aswell as DP/DR'd and i've tried seroquel depot 200 mg for about 7 weeks now. It takes me closer to reality but dont seem to do that very much about my delusions. The delusion being that life supposedly is a game...Its how the dp protects me from the real world i guess. anywho i found that seroquel takes the edge of the druglike condentations of my dp/dr and relieves my excessive analyzing of the environment.


Hey if your gunna want help with your delusions your gunna want to be on a lot higher of dose that 200mg, 200mg is just starting to block dopamine receptors. Im also on seroquel(500mg) and it def helps me with any delusions i have.


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

No i dont think it is a delusion on second thought. It seems to be the way the dp is protecting me from "danger". to just call reality a game. like i havnt had this low self-esteem ever in my life. And the time i smoked pot my mind insisted that life is a game but i have always had a distance to that feeling. like im almost distgusted when those feelings come along.

And yes life has seemed robotic. and i have had feelings of beeing on automatic. And im incredibly spacey.

Yeah im actually contemplating hightening the dose as seroquel tends to get me closer to reality. its just im worrying about beeing "parkinssonistic" as i am a guitarrist seeking to start recording music soon. allthough i have heard about ppl that take 1600 mg and they still work pretty ok.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

TheGame said:


> No i dont think it is a delusion on second thought. It seems to be the way the dp is protecting me from "danger". to just call reality a game. like i havnt had this low self-esteem ever in my life. And the time i smoked pot my mind insisted that life is a game but i have always had a distance to that feeling. like im almost distgusted when those feelings come along.
> 
> And yes life has seemed robotic. and i have had feelings of beeing on automatic. And im incredibly spacey.
> 
> Yeah im actually contemplating hightening the dose as seroquel tends to get me closer to reality. its just im worrying about beeing "parkinssonistic" as i am a guitarrist seeking to start recording music soon. allthough i have heard about ppl that take 1600 mg and they still work pretty ok.


The reason I asked is that the 'delusion' you describe is actually a common part of DP/DR and isn't classified as a delusion.

Since you say of the anti-psychotic (dopamine antagonist) Seroquel, *It takes me closer to reality*, then it may be what you need. There are several people on this forum that do well with such medications.

I respond to the opposite medication (dopamine agonists).

All that really matters is finding a solution and it would seem from what you (and Auldie) say this might be part of yours.


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

What a relief to hear im not delusional. I did question it as a delusional belief is something that you actually defend and believe in. And i have not under any circumstance tried to defend my condition as i know its bullshit.

And yes the seroquel seems to do stuff to get me more normal. And i also take 20 mg of citalopram a kindof harmless SSRI that keeps my moodswings in check. That in kombination with NGAF about it seems to help.

Its a real relief to hear i dont suffer from psychotic delusions as this has been my main worry along with going psychotic.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

You had me going good as I was searching for a medication called "*NGAF*"


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Haha yay!


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

*i am a guitarrist seeking to start recording music soon*

Cool, what kind of music do you play? Any clips?


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

I make mostly Death metal stuff but lately ive become more interested in heavier stuff like ISIS, Cult Of Luna, And NEUROSIS. 
These are my previous bands:

www.myspace.com/marionettesweden
www.myspace.com/despitegbg


----------



## wouhou (Mar 11, 2010)

TheGame said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've been delusional aswell as DP/DR'd and i've tried seroquel depot 200 mg for about 7 weeks now. It takes me closer to reality but dont seem to do that very much about my delusions. The delusion being that life supposedly is a game...Its how the dp protects me from the real world i guess. anywho i found that seroquel takes the edge of the druglike condentations of my dp/dr and relieves my excessive analyzing of the environment.


Hi, there a big difference between got the feeling to be in a game and to be convinced to be in a game.
it's anormal when u start to think you are the king in the game and start to give order at the other people for example.
That's a normal thing when you have dp this feeling =).

Peace, -woowoo


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Seroquel is not a drug used in DP. If you get some benefit from an anti-psykotic I think you should reconsider your disorder. DP/DR is also a symptom in schizotypical disorder.


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Nah i dont have eny odd beliefs. Just the feeling or the sensation that life's a game. 
Thats the only thing that i really have had thats psychotic-related AND that i felt other peoples faces on my face.

They say that im burnt out. That im in a identity crisis that was really deep. And as for my DP symptoms the Antipsychotics HASNT done much...

and ive heard lots of people with DP who have taken Seroquel and that it has helped them. 
But there might be a combination of things however that i suffer from. but im convinced that i have not got schiotypal disorder.
And as for the game feeling it hasnt gotten better with the medication. But it HAS improved since i just started going trough it and watching it for what it is. it the recided back. And it hasnt reappeared as strongly since. Even my anxiety has gotten better.

This is what my DR's tell me.

1. im not psychotic and do not have psychosis
2. That i suffer DP/DR symptoms
3. I have GAD
4. Im burnt out and need time for my brain and body to heal (this is where i get these dissociative symptoms from)
5. That i because of all the above have an identity crisis.

=)


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey TheGame,

My psychiatrist has prescribed me a low dose of Seroquel as a potential aid to my DP. Most of my symptoms fall onto the physical side of things - feeling spaced, phantom hand, emptiness. Do you feel the drug brings you out of these types of feelings? I am considering taking the pills as a last effort as I am very wary of psychiatric drugs.

thx.


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Im no doctor and i will give no medical advice.

My symptoms of DP has not been allieved by the medication. Such as the feeling of beeing not in your body or ive been feeling like life is a game.

But it HAS made me more centred and it HAS kept excess stimuli out so that my brain can heal faster.

I recommend that you consult a Doctor. and that you keep away from meds as long as your not in need of them acutely. There are natural supplements that boost serotonin such as Magnesium and Zinc and also there is a supplement called 5-HTP that makes you calmer and that gives you an extra energy boost.
look up all types of supplements. I also recommend Fish oil (omega 3) and to eat healthy and excersice.


----------

